# Can we talk about alpacas???



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am the worst person about buying what I want and not thinking about it first. Well since I was a little girl I have loved llamas, so freakin cute  Today I sold some goats and they had a lot of alpacas, close enough to llamas lol. I know NOTHING about them. I tried to look some stuff up on the internet but was taking for ever. What are some need to know about these things? When I first got goats I didnt know I had to trim their feet, is there anything like that with these guys? Shots I should give? Im guessing they dont protect like a llama since they saw my dogs and ran for dear life. Im also guessing I need to shear them since their 'wool' is so thick, any ideas on what kind of trimmer to get? Basicaly any and all advise is great. You guys are so helpful all the time so if you could still be that would be great


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Toenails should be trimmed every couple of months. Sheared once a year. CDT shot annually. Deworm as necessary. Check teeth once a year to make sure they aren't too long. As far as meningeal worm, you would need to find out about your area if you have white tail deer.

No, they don't protect like llamas. But they can get along with goats.

This is the type of shears you need for alpacas: http://store.useful-items.com/merch...e=UI&Product_Code=028H&Category_Code=SCHRCLPA


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yeah I peaked at their feet, odd looking things lol for some reason I thought they would have hoofs, so probably just trim the tips like a rabbit or dog when they get long, and how on earth do I trim their teeth if they start to get long?? I may have bit off too much this time, but talk about flippin cute


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Never mind I just watched youtube, I will be finding someone to do that part


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

You usually have a vet do their teeth

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.funstuffonly.com/brhs/alpacas/about_alpacas.htm


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> No, they don't protect like llamas. But they can get along with goats.


I have four alpacas and a llama. All but one of my alpacas take turns on guard duty. One in particular "trained" my llama how to be a good guard (I got the llama when he was six months). The llama is the main guard, however they all take turns. Llamas make a better full time guard (my llama was attacked by a (grumpy) bear at 18 months and defended the herd (which escaped with out any harm). After his wounds were treated, he went right back out and was on guard for the rest of the day!). Mine don't mind the goats and will stick around them and watch them (however they don't like how "forward" the goats are, especially one yearling doe). As far as toenails go, I have some that only need theirs done once a year. I also have one that needs his nails done every month. Our alpacas are pretty low maintenance, however make sure you have at least 800 ppm zinc in their minerals (it's like copper to goats). Shearing is usually done every year, however some of mine don't grow their fiber very fast and will be shorn every other year (just make sure they have access to a sprinkler or wading pool in the summer). In sub freezing weather our alpacas and llama preferred to stay outside their barn (they are pretty hardy critters). Just make sure they have access to shelter if they need it. One more thing, their teeth need to be trimmed every year as they will continue to grow throughout their life. I hope this helps!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pacamamma said:


> I have four alpacas and a llama. All but one of my alpacas take turns on guard duty. One in particular "trained" my llama how to be a good guard (I got the llama when he was six months). The llama is the main guard, however they all take turns. Llamas make a better full time guard (my llama was attacked by a (grumpy) bear at 18 months and defended the herd (which escaped with out any harm). After his wounds were treated, he went right back out and was on guard for the rest of the day!). Mine don't mind the goats and will stick around them and watch them (however they don't like how "forward" the goats are, especially one yearling doe). As far as toenails go, I have some that only need theirs done once a year. I also have one that needs his nails done every month. Our alpacas are pretty low maintenance, however make sure you have at least 800 ppm zinc in their minerals (it's like copper to goats). Shearing is usually done every year, however some of mine don't grow their fiber very fast and will be shorn every other year (just make sure they have access to a sprinkler or wading pool in the summer). In sub freezing weather our alpacas and llama preferred to stay outside their barn (they are pretty hardy critters). Just make sure they have access to shelter if they need it. One more thing, their teeth need to be trimmed every year as they will continue to grow throughout their life. I hope this helps!


Yes that helps big time!!! I'm a do it myself person but I'm not doing the teeth I'll pay someone lol. Good to know about the zinc!! If they get into the goats feed and minerals will it hurt them and the other way around? I keep trying to find info but all site want to tell you is about their fiber. I have only had them a few hours and they crack me up


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, they are like sheep. The copper the need will poison them. Here we body shear one year and barrel shear the next. It just depends on how cold it gets.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Jessica84 said:


> Yeah I peaked at their feet, odd looking things lol for some reason I thought they would have hoofs, so probably just trim the tips like a rabbit or dog when they get long


Alpaca toenails are similar to goats. You just don't trim the back. Just trim the nail part to be even with the pad.

My alpacas were never good guards. They always ran from things. I had 2 guard llamas to take care of them. The biggest thing to keep in mind is that alpacas aren't as heavy as llamas so they won't be able to stomp a full size dog like a llama can.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you already have some???


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes and I'm thinking I might have done some research first lol. These poor little things need to be sheared and I don't have anything to do it with. I'll be hitting the feed store tomorrow to get halters and shears. OK no copper I'll have to figure something out to keep them away from the minerals. What about feed. I'm feeding the goats sweet feed and a 16% goat feed. If I get them halter broke feeding them something else will not be that hard. Any feed that they should or should not have other then copper. I read they shouldn't have high proteine is just the sweet feed OK?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL, that is hilarious! I'm sorry, I just find it funny.  Well, where are piiiics? I know you probably have other things on your mind than taking pics, but alpacas are so darn cute!


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

My neighbors have Alpacas, I don't know much about them other then they need to get sheared once a year


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the alpacas are just going to be pets, they don't have to have grain. They do make a llama/alpaca feed. If you feed them the all stock feed, I would only give a little bit.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The picture didn't come in. 

I don't know anything about alpacas that hasn't already been said... The only other thing I have is how their stomach works but not sure how much that would help . Maybe post on craigslist or a farm site that you need them sheared?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

First thank you all for your help. Went to tsc and got some halters and shears.vI TRIED to shear...they look dumb lol but no blood. The girl is a big time brat and almost kicked me so many times. Both of their back bones stick up. Been looking at pics and I'm sure they could use some weight. I will might do the craigslist thing later on I just needed the done now. Today was 90 and thunderstorms tonight...my poor animals. I will be sure to get you guys some pics I'll just have to get on the computer to do that and I'm spoiled with my phone  Again thanks. I feel better except the shearing and teeth lol


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Alpacas tend to be naturally quite lean. Think like a dairy goat. Usually the backbone does stick up a bit especially when they are sheared. 

Some make very good guards, but like any guard animal not every individual has the guarding instinct. Here in Australia, alpacas are the most common guardian animal for protecting sheep and goat flocks against foxes. 

We shear once a year and the shearer trims their teeth. It isnt like shearing a sheep they get put on their side and their legs tied down to stretch them out. We also trim feet at that time since the legs are restrained - we get away with only trimming their feet once a year and ours do alright. 

We vaccinate with the same vaccine that the sheep get, once a year. 

When we drench for worms, we use a horse drench, name evades me right now. Although we do faecal testing and find that we have only needed to worm once in three years. They dont pick up the worms that the goats and sheep have.


----------

